# Particular brand of heartworm medicine you prefer?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Those of you in the U.S. Is there a particular brand of heartworm medicine you prefer? I do not want to just go get whatever my vet has and then find that one is a better choice than another.

I know that the girls should start getting it soon as it is warming up here and that I should offer it about every 6 weeks until fall or winter, correct?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I give my dogs Interceptor. I order from 1-800-PetMeds and they call your Vet for a prescription. I had them tested for heartworm last month and started them on the pills.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I use Heartgard. I have no problem getting my two to eat it, and my vet says to use it year around. 

I really questioned that initially, until I found out that if I couldn't prove I had given it to them continuously (monthly), I would have to have them re-tested for heartworms before starting them back on it. 

Of course, whether its right or wrong, it's more money in the vet's pockets, but I don't stop mine for the winter. I just look at it as saving my babies the trauma of an extra bloodtest, but I do worry about the chemicals...

I've seen dogs have to go through heartworm treatment, and that scares me worse, I guess.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I use to give it year round, but I have gone much more conservative on giving
any chemicals to my dogs. I weighed the difference between a needle stick 
once a year, or burdening their systems with twice the product. 
Of course, it is a personal choice 

Also, we have a cold winter when mosquitoes die off. No risk for heartworm at that time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I do the same as Therese -- Interceptor for 2-10 lbs is the way to go IMO because every other product is for up to a much higher weight range (often up to 25 lbs)...which would mean a 5x larger than necessary dose for almost all my babies! it is not recommended that doses are split so even if its a big chewy type pill such as heartgaurd, they have to have the whole thing. Our vet doesn't like us to buy it from outside sources and has a hissy fit over it but you know what lol they can suck it they don't even carry a pill for dogs under 6 lbs and that rules out all but 2 of mine so they are not getting what the vet carries. Most vets are pretty accomodating though.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> ...Our vet doesn't like us to buy it from outside sources and has a hissy fit over it ....


The Vet I use recommended calling 800 PetMeds  He knows I'm on a budget.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> The Vet I use recommended calling 800 PetMeds  He knows I'm on a budget.


That is the only online pharmacy I use and I feel as though it is VERY reliable. After coupons and affordable shipping it nearly cuts my cost in half for heartworm preventative so my vet just has to deal. They are totally anti-online pharmacy and are all about making a buck themselves. Its unfortunate they don't understand and/or aren't willing to cut me a break because I have 6 dogs...oh well glad yours is willingly working w/ you mine irritates me!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My vet gave me Heart guard, I haven't gave yet she cant go out side yet till she get all her shots.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> My vet gave me Heart guard, I haven't gave yet she cant go out side yet till she get all her shots.



Mosquitoes can get in your house and bite her just the same whether she goes out or not so I would recommend starting as long as she is the minimum recommended weight on the box as well as age


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I use Interceptor as well


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i use heartgard. my 3 got crazy over it, like they are getting the best treat ever  , 2 years ago i tried the interceptor and mine wouldnt eat it. i know you can hide it in something but this is much easier if they eat it right up


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I use interceptor.I like how small the pill is.


----------

